

Offer HN: I will get you into Y Combinator - ljlolel

Google "ycombinator application".  Excluding YCombinator itself, my guide for applying is the top hit.  I have coached several teams over the past 3 years into getting an interview and accepted into YCombinator.<p>Obviously, I can't guarantee that every team will get in, but I can help the right teams (smart, passionate hackers) express themselves to maximize their chances.  I understand precisely what he is looking for in a founder.  Having taught several teams, including myself, to write the application, I have learned exactly how to express your best qualities.<p>The first time I applied, I did not know how to present myself.  I did not get in.  Since then, I have learned to do so through myself and also through helping others.  I want to help other applicants avoid the same mistakes I did.<p>Also, I just love to talk to smart entrepreneurs about startup ideas.
======
joshuacc
While the offer of application coaching is nice, the headline could use
rewording. It seems spammy due to overpromising. "I will coach you on how to
get into Y Combinator" or something similar will probably go over better.

~~~
rcfox
The secret ingredient is the bribes! ;)

------
limedaring
Are you simply pointing people to your guide or offering coaching? If the
latter, why not offer a way to contact you?

I will admit I'm intrigued (only because I'm an information junkie and like
getting as many people's opinions as possible) but the lack of contact makes
it looks like you're just spamming.

------
sz
I don't get the impression that the YCombinator app is one that needs coaching
for. Questions are straightforward, answers should be too. This isn't a
college app.

------
grillmaster
isn't it abit too late?

------
robwgibbons
You're an incubator incubator?

